# Brake Squeak



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

I did a search and came up with nothing. My problem is that my brakes are squeaking like crazy when i come to a stop. I just had them replaced about 4k miles ago and they stop the car fine. Also, when i drive the squeaking continues at a low annoying rate. When i apply light pressure on the brake pedal the squeaking stops but when i relese it continues. Anyone know what could be the cause of this. Will i need new brake pads, lines, etc....

Also, it sounds like the squeaking is coming from the Right Front wheel (right side if you are sitting in the drivers seat).

Your help is appreciated


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Cuban_B_93_XE said:


> *I did a search and came up with nothing. My problem is that my brakes are squeaking like crazy when i come to a stop. I just had them replaced about 4k miles ago and they stop the car fine. Also, when i drive the squeaking continues at a low annoying rate. When i apply light pressure on the brake pedal the squeaking stops but when i relese it continues. Anyone know what could be the cause of this. Will i need new brake pads, lines, etc....
> 
> Also, it sounds like the squeaking is coming from the Right Front wheel (right side if you are sitting in the drivers seat).
> 
> Your help is appreciated *


Go buy some no squeel paint stuff. Make sure to get the paint in the "wings" of the pad where they slide. Just paint the whole back of the pad and the sides. Sometimes certain pads squeel but it's usually because the no squeek stuff wasn't applied or applied in the right spot.


----------



## Cuban_B_93_XE (Apr 24, 2003)

i went to pepboys to buy the Sqeek-B-Gone and the guy said it only works on Disc Brakes. Is he just a douche bag who was too busy talking about last night where he almost got laid or is it true?


----------



## 2SR20DE (May 17, 2003)

Cuban_B_93_XE said:


> *i went to pepboys to buy the Sqeek-B-Gone and the guy said it only works on Disc Brakes. Is he just a douche bag who was too busy talking about last night where he almost got laid or is it true? *


Squeek-B-Gone?!! Haha... that's great... they will do anything to sell... No he's right... I forgot you guys have drum in the back. That will help your disc brakes though. So it's you drums squeeking also? I would think with that thick drum it would eleminate much of the noise generated. Make sure your e-brake cable is adjusted properly. It could be that it's not releasing all the way while your driving. Other than that you just may have a squeeky lining on your rear shoes.  Good luck.


----------

